# hyatt mid-week 4 day exchanges/availability?



## bdurstta (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a bit concerned.  I put in a long time ago (about 9 months) for a 4 night mid-week stay for April at Hyatt Highlands.  I just passed that magically 6 months to check in and nothing matched.  Is that typical for a mid-week stay?  last year my weekend 3 day stay matched up right at the 6month in advance date.


----------



## bdh (Oct 6, 2011)

bdurstta said:


> I put in a long time ago (about 9 months) for a 4 night mid-week stay for April at Hyatt Highlands.  I just passed that magically 6 months to check in and nothing matched.  Is that typical for a mid-week stay?  last year my weekend 3 day stay matched up right at the 6month in advance date.



What's your reservation request dates?  Note that they do not split holiday weeks.  (technically they do, but not till 60 days prior to check in - but by that time, its a guarantee that there would be no availability at HI).


----------



## ivywag (Oct 6, 2011)

*Four nights*

Four nights are typically more difficult to confirm because they use fewer points than the 3 nights.  It takes a lot of points for a one bedroom 3 night stay. If you look at availability tonight, there are no 4 night stays for the next year!


----------



## bdurstta (Oct 7, 2011)

REally?  I didn't realize that.  I had such good luck with my 3 day stays I didn't think the 4 day mid-week would be so tough.  Darn.  Live and learn. I guess I will have to come up with plan B, but now I willnot be on the top of the request week!  

thanks for your help & INput


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 7, 2011)

I own a low point Hyatt week, so I typically book the 4-night midweek stays, and so far, have not had any trouble. Of course, I've never tried for Highlands Inn, and I don't go for peak seasons, so if you're only asking about Highlands Inn, this response doesn't apply.
But I have stayed in Puerto Rico, 4 Florida resorts (all but Siesta Key), San Antonio, Lake Tahoe-High Sierra Lodge, Sedona, and 3 of the Colorado resorts (all but Residences at Park Hyatt.)


----------

